# new uv5r



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey folks,

I recently got a uv5r and want to program it to listen and observe in my local area, NW TN near Clarksville TN.

I don't have a ham license but want to have the radio setup and begin listening and learning. I have been able to get it to connect to my pc and using CHIRP software to read the radio. Any help pointing me in the right direction for freqs and general setup would be great.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a link that is searchable by state and city, even zip code. I use it when traveling to a new area to see what is available. Hope it helps.

http://www.artscipub.com/repeaters/local-repeaters.asp?state=Tennessee&city=CLARKSVILLE


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I recommend looking up CERT teams in your area. maybe start here:
http://www.fema.gov/community-emergency-response-teams

Find out if they have a comm's team like mine does. My city does a regular roll call and checkin for all comm's team members as well as guests and visitors (but as you already know, you're not permitted to transmit without a license) anyway, if you find any teams in your area, you can email them and ask what freq they are on and when they do regular net control meetings.

Fry's electronics was the host of a HAM Radio Days display about 2 months ago in my area, there were perhaps 20 display booths setup in the parking lot, various things like Red Cross, ARES, RACES... lots of gray-beards doing the show & tell thing, it was pretty cool. You could google search for HAM clubs in your area, and then start emailing the local chapters and ask about similar events.

At the one I just mentioned, I purchased a book from one of the former team members, it's got all of the regional ham freq's for everything from city county and state EMS, PD, SD, Hospitals, Ambulance companies, etc... all the way down to even the business hams like golf courses and resorts.

Additionally, the local enthusiast clubs will have all the insider scoop infoz on training classes so that you can take and pass your Tech class license test, and then you can transmit! :2thumb:


----------



## jehowe (Aug 10, 2010)

Visit this site for all things UV5R - http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/

Programming using CHIRP is the easiest way to enter multiple frequencies. Manually programing isn't hard, once you do it a few times it gets fairly easy.


----------

